# How and When To Pick Butter Beans



## Sierra (Sep 2, 2011)

Thank you so much for your great instructions and photos. My son planted a Lima bean plant in his 2nd grade class. We transplanted it from a small plastic cup to a larger pot. I didn't expect it to grow. Much to my surprise it really took off. Aside from the pretty green leaves, it started flowering! Next thing we knew we had pods. I had absolutely NO IDEA in the world when to pick them. Thanks to your website, I feel comfortable in picking them today. My son is in for a surprise when he gets home. 

Thank you again for taking the time to create this site. 

Sierra


----------



## Deborah2 (Sep 25, 2011)

I love butter beans. As a kid, I used to hang out with Daddy in the small garden he planted. He had corn, tomatoes, potatoes, green beans, cucumbers, squash, and of course, the most favorite of all, the butter beans. Shelling them was half the fun for me. I can still conjur up the aroma and the sounds, especially the soft thumps hitting the bottom of the bowl on those first ones. My gosh, it was so long ago but so very fresh in my mind, and heart.

Daddy would always say after picking corn and butter beans.... hurry up now - run these up to the house - before all the sweetness is gone.

Thank you for the great reminder of Daddy.... and his garden. And, the informative details on your website.


----------



## James4 (Jul 24, 2014)

thanks i think i can determine now, this is the firs time i planted peas and butter beans and been wanting to know when

i just found two thanks to my aunt that already turned brown


----------

